# [kde and ati-drivers] nie uruchamia się na użytkowniku

## devek

Uruchomiłem wczoraj komputer, urochomił sie kdm, ( nic nie zapowiadało tragedii, ot zwykły dzień ), zalogowałem się i widzę czarny ekran z kursorem, po zabiciu kde mogłem je uruchomi na roocie..

Utworzyłem testowego użytkownika, i na nim także nie działa kde.

Pytałem się kolegi, sam nie wie co mogło sie stać..Last edited by devek on Wed Feb 22, 2006 4:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _troll_

widze, ze to pierwszy post na naszym forum, ale tym bardziej - zastosuj sie do wskazan z APELu z pierwszej strony listy watkow (zawsze jest u gory)

czy myslisz ze ktos 'wladny udzielenia odpowiedzi' bedzie przegrzebywal sie np. przez stek komentarzy pliku konfiguracyjnego? :/ raczej nie.

oraz co do zawartosci loga - dajemy w [ code ] lub [ quote ] (zdjac spacje ; dodac zamkniecia jak potrzeba), by (takze) latwiej sie czytalo...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rebus

witam kolegę

miewam takie zgrzyty w moim wypadku brak miejsa na dysku - sprawdz czy masz wolne zasoby

pozdro

----------

## domel

Pisalem niedawno o podobnym przypadku. 

U mnie pomoglo przeemergowanie kdebse-startkde.

Pzodrawiam, domel

----------

## devek

 *domel wrote:*   

> Pisalem niedawno o podobnym przypadku. 
> 
> U mnie pomoglo przeemergowanie kdebse-startkde.
> 
> 

 

czyli? emerge -u kde-base?

----------

## Polin

 *devek wrote:*   

>  *domel wrote:*   Pisalem niedawno o podobnym przypadku. 
> 
> U mnie pomoglo przeemergowanie kdebse-startkde.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bez "-u". -u sprobuje zaktualizowac do nowszej wersji. Jak nie ma nowszej to nie zrobi nic.

----------

## domel

Jeżeli nie pomoże samo 

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

to metoda brute-force  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge -e kdebase-startkde
```

na pewno da radę  :Smile: 

A tak w ogóle to co dostajesz w konsoli jak wpiszesz startkde jako zwykły użytkownik?

----------

## devek

po wpisaniu emerge kdebase-startkde okazało się , że paczka ma konflikt z kde , zaaktualizowałem kde z 3.5 na 3.5.1 ( emerge -u kdebase )

ale po zainstalowaniu i restarcie, nadal ten sam problem, 

co do kdebase-startkde, okazuje się że nie mam wogóle tego pakietu, a nie chce go instalować na siłę...

----------

## _troll_

imho - problemem moze byc istniejaca konfiguracja kde. sprobuj:

1. zbackupuj katalogi i pliki kde ( .kde* w katalogu domowym)

2. usun zbackupowane dane z katalogu domowego

3. sprobuj odpalic kde

wlaczyles moze rozszerzenie kde dajace przezroczyste okna?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## domel

 *devek wrote:*   

> po wpisaniu emerge kdebase-startkde okazało się , że paczka ma konflikt z kde , zaaktualizowałem kde z 3.5 na 3.5.1 ( emerge -u kdebase )
> 
> ale po zainstalowaniu i restarcie, nadal ten sam problem, 
> 
> co do kdebase-startkde, okazuje się że nie mam wogóle tego pakietu, a nie chce go instalować na siłę...

 

Zapomniałem napisać, że takie coś zadziała, jeśli masz modularne KDE.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## devek

 *domel wrote:*   

>  *devek wrote:*   po wpisaniu emerge kdebase-startkde okazało się , że paczka ma konflikt z kde , zaaktualizowałem kde z 3.5 na 3.5.1 ( emerge -u kdebase )
> 
> ale po zainstalowaniu i restarcie, nadal ten sam problem, 
> 
> co do kdebase-startkde, okazuje się że nie mam wogóle tego pakietu, a nie chce go instalować na siłę... 
> ...

 

Nie czy mam modularne kde, jak to sprawdzić?

Nie instalowałem żadnych przejzroczystości, a za backup juz się biorę

----------

## piotruspan

 *Quote:*   

>  Nie czy mam modularne kde, jak to sprawdzić?

 

polecam lekture: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

i http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-config.xml

a w skrocie to nie masz modularnych bo nie masz kdebase-startkde tylko kdebase   :Smile: 

przejdz moze na modularne, zrob kopie/skasuj ustawienia kde w katalogu uzyszkodnika i zobaczymy co bedzie dalej

co ostatnio zmieniales w systemie ?

----------

## devek

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Nie czy mam modularne kde, jak to sprawdzić? 
> 
> polecam lekture: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-split-ebuilds.xml
> 
> i http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-config.xml
> ...

 

Może zostane przy niemodularnych...

A tak po za tym, problem tkwi w sterach grafiki...

Chciałem je przeinstalować, usunąłem atidrivers i extra

Ale po wpisaniu emerge -av ati-drivers, pod koniec wyskoczyło:

```
!!! Error : x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.22.5 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1910: Called dgn-setup

ebuild.sh, line 653: Called pkg_setup

ati-drivers-8.55.5.ebuild , line 65: Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

linux-mod.eclass, line 462: Called check_kernel_built

```

i koniec, bez sterów kde nie można uruchomić...

----------

## piotruspan

to dlaczego napisales, ze Ci sie kde nie uruchamia jak ci X-y nie startuja ?

ustaw na razie driver bez akceleracji w xorg.conf (ati albo radeon, nie pamietam juz)

najlepiej wygeneruj przez xorgconfig

zaraz, zaraz przeciez napisales:  *Quote:*   

> urochomił sie kdm

 

czyli X-y staruja ? nic juz nie rozumiem

 a z roota to kde lepiej nie uruchamiac   :Exclamation: 

i dopisz w temacie, ze chodzi o kde 3.5 a i ati-drivers tez z testowej galezi uzywasz

----------

## devek

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> to dlaczego napisales, ze Ci sie kde nie uruchamia jak ci X-y nie startuja ?
> 
> ustaw na razie driver bez akceleracji w xorg.conf (ati albo radeon, nie pamietam juz)
> 
> najlepiej wygeneruj przez xorgconfig
> ...

 

teraz po odinstalowaniu sterów kdm się nie włancza...

dlaczego te stery nie chcą się zainstalować?

----------

## piotruspan

pokaz emerge info xorg.conf itp.

----------

## domel

Pokaz jeszcze log xorga, najlepiej wytnij z niego wszystko, co nie jest ostrzeżeniem lub błędem.

PS: starsze ati-drivers sie instalują czy też nie?

----------

## devek

Co do starszych wersji, to nie wiem, jestem początkującym użytkownikiem linuxa, wiem tylko jak odmaskować pakiety..

emerge info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aalib alsa apache apache2 apm arts ati avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr eds emboss encode fbcon foomaticdb fortran gdbm gid gif gimp gimpprint gnome gpg gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hardened i8x0 idea imlib innodb ipv6 jabber java jpeg kde libg++ libwww lirc mad matroska mikmod mmx mng motif moznoxft mozsvg mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline real samba sdl spell sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff tlen truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts v412 v4l vorbis win32codecs wmf xft xine xml xml2 xmms xosd xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

xorg.conf

```
# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

### EOF ###

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

   Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    # vendor=1002, device=4966

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

# === QBS Management ===

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "2"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    #Option "backingstore"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Logi xorg'a , trochę wyciołem:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 14:54:50 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 14 January 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 23 08:34:58 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Last edited by devek on Thu Feb 23, 2006 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devek

jak zainstalować starsze stery? jakoś zamaskować najnowsze? jak?

----------

## andrzejk

Handbook się kłania  :Wink: 

w /etc/portage/package.mask

np. tak

```

=x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra-8.22.5

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.22.5

```

----------

## devek

zrobiłem, próbował ściągnąć wersję 8,21,7

ale ten sam błąd

----------

## Raku

 *devek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

podany tu błąd sugeruje, że masz błąd w konfiguracji Xów (plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf)

poszukaj, czy nie masz gdzieś w pliku /var/log/Xorg.0.log komunikatów z (EE) na początku linii

----------

## devek

proszę:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

```

tylko to

----------

## Raku

a 

```
lsmod |grep fglrx 
```

coś zwraca?

----------

## devek

nic nie zwraca, wkońcu stery odinstalowane

----------

## argasek

OK, może w celu uściślenia: sterownik binarny ATi składa się z 2 elementów:

- modułu jądra 'fglrx'

- bibliotek dla X.org/XFree.

Jeżeli odinstalowałeś sterownik binarny i nie chcesz go używać, zmień w xorg.conf wpisy (zamiast 'fglrx' - 'radeon' - tylko nie w tej samej sekcji, zrób sobie dodatkową - man xorg.conf Twoim przyjacielem).

Jeżeli chcesz go używać, to go emerguj, można go używać bez załadowanego modułu jądra, choć wówczas nie będziesz mieć akceleracji.

Spróbuj dojść krok po kroku włączając opcje NoAccel itp.

----------

## devek

 *argasek wrote:*   

> OK, może w celu uściślenia: sterownik binarny ATi składa się z 2 elementów:
> 
> - modułu jądra 'fglrx'
> 
> - bibliotek dla X.org/XFree.
> ...

 

wszystko ok, tylko że ja chcę zainstalowac stery na nowo, i chę mieć akcelerację, a problem w tym, że nie mogę ich zemergizować

----------

## Raku

 *devek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wszystko ok, tylko że ja chcę zainstalowac stery na nowo, i chę mieć akcelerację, a problem w tym, że nie mogę ich zemergizować

 

wpadłeś bracie fotografiku12. Zaraz pójdzie zgłoszenie o kolejnego bana.

EDIT: a tymczasem wątek locked.

----------

